# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΦΡΕΖΑ - ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ

## mariost

Η ετήσια συντήρηση της φρέζας είναι αναγκαία για την σωστή λειτουργία της και την μακροζωία της. Στο βίντεο αυτό με απλές οδηγίες, χωρίς να απαιτούνται πολύ εξειδικευμένα εργαλεία , εξηγώ πως να συντηρείτε μόνοι την φρέζα σας καθώς και πως να κάνετε κάποιες απλές επισκευές.Πάντα βέβαια συμβουλευόμαστε το manual του εκάστοτε εργαλείου. Για πιο πολύπλοκες βλάβες , αν δεν έχουμε τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε σε κάποιο εξειδικευμένο συνεργείο.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΕΔΩ:
https://youtu.be/ktPEXhCBlA0

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ωραίο βιντεάκι , πολύ κατατοπιστικό, μπράβο!!!

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

